# turbo kit for brute



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

does anyone know or thinking of trying this turbo kit off ebay for $395?? can anyone tell me the pros and cons of it. just type in brute force 750 turbo.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know to much but I think you need to buy a bunch of other stuff to put it on to run rite and thats what adds up on the cost of it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

montecarlo said:


> does anyone know or thinking of trying this turbo kit off ebay for $395?? can anyone tell me the pros and cons of it. just type in brute force 750 turbo.


The turbo kit for my gsxr 1000 was 6500 , I doubt it would perform for 400 bucks.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

ya thats what i was kinda thinking, too good to be true. but its gotta do something even 10hp would be a big difference


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a decent turbo will cost more the $400, none-the-less everything it takes to get it on the bike correctly. 

Not sure what you're looking at(link may have been removed), but I'd guess one of the typical flee-bay electric charges which do all of nothing.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

montecarlo said:


> does anyone know or thinking of trying this turbo kit off ebay for $395?? can anyone tell me the pros and cons of it. just type in brute force 750 turbo.


 turbo kit off ebay , might want to stay away , may end up with a motor rebuild


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

No good.
We're working on putting a turbo on a Vforce with a chain drive set up.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

just curious as to why its no good. what would happen if someone used one?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well it's a 'universal' kit. It's a turbo with some lengths of pipe. It is in no way a kit for the brute. from looking at the sellers description I would say stay away, unless you are or know a phenomenal mechanic that can fab a whole system and then spend a month playing with fuel maps or carb issues. 

That's not even considering reliability. To turbocharge you generally want to change your cam profiles and go to a piston that's in the 8.0 to 9.0-1 range (might be a hair off on the #s). Then there's inter coolers, fabbing an exhaust and intake.................

Faster and cheaper to grab an exhaust system off the shelf with a good tuner and go for an 840 BBK. It's faster to build and lots of guys have done it so there is TONS of help available.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

funny I was just looking at 1 of those turbo kits today. judging from what I can see from that universal kit. you really have to know what you're doing and racking up sometime on Dino how to get it tuned. there is some truth to the lower compression piston depending on what you want to get out of it. however the brute has an 8.1 compression ratio from the factory. unless they changed it with the new motor. I have personally install the future turbos on cars before while I was working at a high performance shop. there's a lot more to it than just bolting a turbo on.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

750i up to 2011 was 8.8:1
750i 2012 to now is 9.3:1
650i all years is 9.9:1

Didn't look up the SRA 650 but these numbers are straight from the Kawasaki web page.


----------

